# [EVDL] nolox?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> m gol wrote:
> 
> > Where can you buy nolox?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I used to own a hardware store, and we stocked it. I am sure that any electrical supply house would have it, or an equivalent product.
Jack Lurie

-----Original Message-----
>From: m gol <[email protected]>
>Sent: Nov 12, 2008 1:20 PM
>To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
>Subject: [EVDL] nolox?
>
>Where can you buy nolox?
>Are there similar products that can be put between the lug and the
>cable-wire?
>
>thanks
>
>Mike
>_______________________________________________
>General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
>Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
>Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
>Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes- Ilsco makes DeOx, which is similar. There are others, but I'm not 
familiar with them.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "m gol" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, November 12, 2008 10:20 AM
Subject: [EVDL] nolox?


> Where can you buy nolox?
> Are there similar products that can be put between the lug and the
> cable-wire?
>
> thanks
>
> Mike
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - http://www.avg.com
Version: 8.0.175 / Virus Database: 270.9.2/1784 - Release Date: 11/12/2008 
7:01 PM

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Mike,

Noalox, Penetrox, Contax, and a few other similarly named products are all
corrosion inhibitors for aluminum terminations, and can be purchased at any
electrical supply, Home Depot, or Lowes. The goop can be used on copper
terminations also, since it is basically nothing more than petroleum jelly
mixed with powdered zinc.

There is also a conductivity paste made for copper applications which is
called Kopr-Shield. Again, it is essentially petroleum jelly mixed with
powdered copper. Not many places carry the product, which is marketed by
Thomas & Betts, but it can be found on the internet. Watch out if you decide
to use this stuff as it has a propensity for being extremely messy. Get it
on your skin and you'll have to wait for your skin to wear off before the
stuff will disappear.

We've used it for years in industrial electrical installations to coat the
threads of rigid conduit. I worked with a guy years ago who decided he
didn't want to paint it onto the surface of the threads, opting instead to
dip the end of the pipe into the can of copper-laden glop. I judiciously let
him be on the pulling end when we put the wires in the raceway. After being
thoroughly covered in the stuff for weeks he got the hint and went back to
using the applicator brush!

Check this link for more info:
http://tnblnx3.tnb.com/emAlbum/albums//sh_us/sh_1_g_koprshield_0.pdf

Tom




> m gol wrote:
> >
> > Where can you buy nolox?
> > Are there similar products that can be put between the lug and the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I picked up 5 small jars on Ebay, but since then I heard that
most HW stores and electrical installation suppliers have 
this stuff - its use originates from when aluminum wiring
instead of copper became popular.


Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040) 23117400x109 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Doug Weathers
Sent: Thursday, November 13, 2008 3:46 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] nolox?




> m gol wrote:
> 
> > Where can you buy nolox?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Mike, all,

Where can you buy nolox?
> Are there similar products that can be put between the lug and the
> cable-wire?
>

I carry 2oz jars on this page:

http://www.evsource.com/tls_cabling_tools.php

Works well if you don't want a bunch.

-Ryan
-- 
- EV Source <http://www.evsource.com> -
Professional grade electric vehicle parts and resources
E-mail: mailto:[email protected]
Toll-free: 1-877-215-6781
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I was doin some surfin (tryin to sound like Palin...) about BB600's and came 
across this Marathon Site that has all sorts of neat info, one of their 
pdfs, http://www.mptc.com/Documents/Lektro-Tech.pdf, refers to Lectro-Tech 
Super Corr-B by Lektro-Tech of Fl. They recommend it as protection instead 
of petroleum products (which they endorsed in the past), because of the 
acidity of the petroleum products.

Supposed to be good till 2012... (wink, wink)

Rush
Tucson, AZ
2000 Insight, 62lmpg, #4965
www.ironandwood.org
www.Airphibian.com
www.TEVA2.com


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "m gol" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, November 12, 2008 11:20 AM
Subject: [EVDL] nolox?


> Where can you buy nolox?
> Are there similar products that can be put between the lug and the
> cable-wire?
>
> thanks
>
> Mike
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - http://www.avg.com
Version: 8.0.175 / Virus Database: 270.9.2/1783 - Release Date: 11/12/2008 
10:01 AM

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Any electrical supply, Grainger, Home Depot, hardware

Dan Bentler



----- Original Message ----
From: m gol <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, November 12, 2008 10:20:33 AM
Subject: [EVDL] nolox?

Where can you buy nolox?
Are there similar products that can be put between the lug and the
cable-wire?

thanks

Mike
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev




_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

